# Need haelp with identifying coca cola bottle



## rfct (Oct 4, 2013)

Aquired this bottle today and need help valuing and identifying. The embossed square area says property of coca cola bottling co. min. content 7 fl. oz. a banner toward the bottom of the bottle states design patent pending and on the bottom says omaha neb. and a copyright emblem.


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 4, 2013)

Coca Cola flavor bottle. The bottler of Coca Cola also bottled other things like orange or lemon cola, or maybe ginger ale. Your bottle would have been used for those drinks. Bottles that contained Coca Cola would have the Coca Cola logo embossed in the standard script form.


----------



## NHkeith (Oct 4, 2013)

So the best way to find the "value" is to search ebay, sold listings.  

 go to ebay.com
 search "Coca Cola omaha"
 click sold listings on "show only" section on the left side panel


 This one sold for 12.50 back on July 21st 2013

 Description from listing:
_This is a vintage straight sided clear Coca-Cola bottle with ribbed sides. Center area is marked " Property Of Coca-Cola Bottling Co. Min Cont. 7  fl. Oz. " and base is marked " Omaha-Neb ". Bottle is in excellent condition._



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Straight-Clear-Coca-Cola-Bottle-with-Ribbed-sides-Omaha-Neb-/121144955608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c34cd52d8&nma=true&si=gIsoujcNKvZLeHNYafwCEMpIEes%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------

